
Fundamental challenges with public blockchains - MagicAndi
https://medium.com/@preethikasireddy/fundamental-challenges-with-public-blockchains-253c800e9428
======
sharemywin
on point 1. although anyone coin has potential throughput issues crypto as an
ecosystem doesn't.

